# My Kiko/Boer buckling, pics and weight



## SDBoerGoats (Mar 25, 2012)

I don't know where to post this, so I tried here, since I'm raising him! LOL! It's not a good pic cause I had to have the kids hold him still. He was BIZZY! Anyway, he was born January 1 out of our Kiko/Boer cross doe, and by our fullblood Boer buck. So he is almost 90 days old. Weighed him today and he is 61 pounds. He is the first Kiko cross we have had, his sister is 40 pounds, but she is bottle fed because the mama refused to nurse her so he gets all the milk.


----------



## RPC (Mar 25, 2012)

Wow he is a big boy congrats. My wether is about the same size and was born on the 5th of January.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 25, 2012)

Wow, he is very handsome, congrats. Thank you for sharing too.


----------



## SDBoerGoats (Mar 25, 2012)

You're welcome! We like him. I was looking forward to seeing what would happen with the kiko blood in there, and he is the single biggest baby we had. And his mother is not that big of a doe. We bought a Kiko/Boer doe a couple of weeks ago and she is due next month. She's bred to a Boer buck, can't wait to see what she does.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 25, 2012)

SDBoerGoats said:
			
		

> You're welcome! We like him. I was looking forward to seeing what would happen with the kiko blood in there, and he is the single biggest baby we had. And his mother is not that big of a doe. We bought a Kiko/Boer doe a couple of weeks ago and she is due next month. She's bred to a Boer buck, can't wait to see what she does.


I have been wondering what those crosses would look like too. I also wonder about a spanish/kiko/boer mix. Now that would be a great goat! Well I love what you have, hope you have more beautiful big babies. Hope to get to see her beautiful kid(s)


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 25, 2012)

Nice big boy!


----------



## SDBoerGoats (Mar 25, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> SDBoerGoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, the spots, we were like totally shocked. I guess our buck has a spotted buck in his pedigree. But he is white with the dark red head and he has a red front leg, so they say he is a paint. The doe is white with some small spots on her. The twin sister is colored exactly like him but a lighter brown. 

Ok, I have a Spanish/Boer cross doe. I love her. She is a little flighty but I just love the way she looks. She had big twin boys this year, by our fullblood Boer. If we keep Buckshot, I could breed her to him, the Kiko would be down to only like an eighth though wouldn't it?


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 25, 2012)

SDBoerGoats said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The spots are what make him so amazing.  Do you have any pictures of them? I understand if you don't want to post them. Do you think that the flightiness is because of her breed, or is that just her personality? I am not going to say that I am 100% sure, but I think that sounds right to me. Anyone else know?


----------

